# R&R promo codes



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Anybody have a code to knock down this shipping? They only seem to give 1,2 or3 day rates and the cheapest is $18. Thanks


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I wish, the only discount I've seen them offer is free 2 day shipping on orders over $500.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, their shipping is brutal.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

I needed a few parts for the "new to me" GM1600 that R&R didn't have available. Ended up being a better deal to buy the bearings and seals local and the rest from Jerry Pate Turf. Even with a landscape blade I couldn't reach the free freight threshold.


----------

